# Aberdeen, Scotland



## sankshi (May 12, 2008)

I'm planning to take up an assignment in Aberdeen on a construction project. I've been offered a salary of 40,000 GBP before tax with health insurance. No other benefits. I've two school going kids and coming from middle east. How is this salary and what is the suitable salary to live there.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

sankshi said:


> I'm planning to take up an assignment in Aberdeen on a construction project. I've been offered a salary of 40,000 GBP before tax with health insurance. No other benefits. I've two school going kids and coming from middle east. How is this salary and what is the suitable salary to live there.


Thats not a bad salary to live in the UK, but Aberdeen I've heard is an expensive place to live ... presumably because of the oil industry links ... property rental can be quite high, but maybe someone else can comment on that.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Abeedeen is a bit more than some parts of scotland but still cheaper than south England


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

sankshi said:


> I'm planning to take up an assignment in Aberdeen on a construction project. I've been offered a salary of 40,000 GBP before tax with health insurance. No other benefits. I've two school going kids and coming from middle east. How is this salary and what is the suitable salary to live there.


Have a look at this link for rental properties Properties for sale, homes to rent, overseas property, retirement properties and new homes on rightmove.co.uk.

Education for all children in the UK is free, including all their books etc. You will only have to pay for shool lunch, or provide them with a packed lunch and probably school uniform, unless you want to send them privately, then you are talking mega bucks.

Michelle


----------

